# Please help with the AOKP storage capacity on Galaxy S2!



## alexsys (Sep 21, 2013)

Galaxy S2

AOKP

Android 4.2.2

Storage Capacity 2GB

I want to use all the storage space of the phone as one. Can sombody guide me to get it done???

I'll appreciate all the help you can provide.

Thanks.


----------

